# How Do I Keep Wings?



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Wings have so little meat on them they usually desiccate on their own and are fine. In the meantime, keep them in the freezer if you're not using them. Another trick is to put them on top of the A/C unit outside (where it blows the exhaust air UP) and that will dry them out pronto!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

We only have window AC units that are out away for the winter. I'll have to put them in the freezer. Thanks


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I normally blow dry outside them before putting in the freezer. It seems to me at least like they last longer. I also wrap in newspaper and then put in plastic bag before putting in the freezer. 

Just make sure that they are thawed when you work with them. The wings do not take as long as the entire bird.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have mine on a rack in the garage. They are dry and tasty for the dogs still.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I dry mine out and duct tape them to bumpers, but they have to have zero meat on them and be well dried out / open to the air, or they get maggots.

You can use them over and over forever until they get too ratty. 
Dry holds up better and lasts longer than wet or freeze/thaw.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a friend that will bury them in salt if they still have meat on them until the salt dries up the meat. She saids you can just brush off the salt and they are fine.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I know this is a serious question, but every time I see the title of the thread, I want to say, 'Just keep being good and you'll keep your wings, little angel!" 

Sorry. I couldn't resist.


----------

